# any open water clinton river



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well any open water?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I might be searching for some this afternoon.


----------



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

Hope you find some open water. If you go later in the week let me know. Thats a bit of a hike for me. 


Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


----------



## Outdoorfan (May 14, 2012)

The other day from the salvage company out to LK, St Clair had a bit of open water.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

lith74 said:


> Hope you find some open water. If you go later in the week let me know. Thats a bit of a hike for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


I never dug up enough motivation to go, I ended working on some gear and spun a half dozen new floats. It doesn't look good for this week, it really blows that fishing is pretty much shutdown for a while.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Water is most likely open by redrun drain.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Water is open at the Red Run mouth. Nothing above. Gonna have to wait a bit

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

nighttime said:


> I never dug up enough motivation to go, I ended working on some gear and spun a half dozen new floats. It doesn't look good for this week, it really blows that fishing is pretty much shutdown for a while.


I hate not being able to fish

Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is really depressing. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Red Run was iced over this morning at Utica Rd (Clinton River). I will post when I see it open


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Mouth of Red Run is frozen over. No open water on the Clinton up river from there. A friend of mine punched a few holes in Utica and said its nothing but slush running underneath.. Stopped by my cousins house on 14 mile between Hover and Van **** and the Red Run is wide open and steaming. This is common and it would be and is a waste of time fishing. Just always baffled me. Antifreeze??? Lol. Lots of under ground run off. No good up that far. Lots of species at the mouth though.

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

It'll be weeks before its fishable...


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Rodger That

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Mouth of Red Run is frozen over. No open water on the Clinton up river from there. A friend of mine punched a few holes in Utica and said its nothing but slush running underneath.. Stopped by my cousins house on 14 mile between Hover and Van **** and the Red Run is wide open and steaming. This is common and it would be and is a waste of time fishing. Just always baffled me. Antifreeze??? Lol. Lots of under ground run off. No good up that far. Lots of species at the mouth though.
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Krom


Water treatment plant by vandyke has warm flows coming from two large culverts.

Water was mostly open by red run mouth but froze up steam today on
my home


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I always thought the downstream section below red run would produce well during the winter, never fished it tho.
Tuff to access unless you park in trailer park, the other side of the river is all private.


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hoping for an ice blowout on the clinton :coolgleam


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Things should be getting better soon. Have not fish from Garfield up in quite a while. I have a feeling we're in for a weird one but I love the challenge

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Things should be getting better soon. Have not fish from Garfield up in quite a while. I have a feeling we're in for a weird one but I love the challenge
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Krom


Yup, ice will be around for a few unless we get a good warm up. I can't wait to get back on track and fighting fish. 

Did you ever make it out ice fishing the harbor?


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

I was at the harbor today. Seen fresh blood on the ice but I think it was the day priors. Seen nothing but smerch. Though some were spotted. No browns or steel were caught while I was there. 5 hours.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Never made it. Ended up working

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## Tripleclean (Oct 25, 2011)

Theres about an olympic pool sized open across from the ramp...across thru the cut off. Its full of snow geese.


----------



## Tripleclean (Oct 25, 2011)

About 50....


----------

